# Tattler Lids 50% off today



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I think this sale is today only. 50% off everything on the Tattler website. When you get to checkout enter the coupon code "madness". I just ordered almost $200 worth of product for $98.70. I am almost sure this only for 12-13 but may be mistaken.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks. It's a great deal.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm buying a bunch!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Got some Tattler for Christmas. Never used them before. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Great, another deal I missed!


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

I missed this one, too. Was all set to go - Asked the General to figure out what we needed, and missed the window....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheManComesAround said:


> I missed this one, too. Was all set to go - Asked the General to figure out what we needed, and missed the window....


Call them directly, ask for Kara. Tell her you got the email in regards to the 50% off code not working on their site. Place the order with her on the phone and you will get the 50% off.


----------

